# what does your screen name mean?



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

explain why you chose the screen name you rock...
ill start
Im a DJ... DJ name = PhRee...
I was born in 1977... hence 77
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubz Minus 3 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

dubz minus 3 = 20's - 3 = 17"s
gonna have to make a new one when i get different sized wheels


----------



## LatinDubber (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (Dubz Minus 3)*

LatinDubber=Im from Ireland


----------



## LatinDubber (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (LatinDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LatinDubber* »_LatinDubber=Im from Ireland

J/K I'm........LATIN......TADAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trini112 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (LatinDubber)*

had a passat glx that was blue/purple...which i think is mauve....hence MauveVR


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (LatinDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LatinDubber* »_LatinDubber=Im from Ireland

LOL


----------



## euronated (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

Euronated=Sound it out
Euro-nat-ed
_
Euro_-nat-ed


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (trini112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trini112* »_had a passat glx that was blue/purple...which i think is mauve....hence MauveVR

um ok







wrong username
mine is jsut what i use for everything so i dont forget it lol
i race bmx racing, im sure some of you know what it is, used to be on the x-games. i used to be on a factory team called Supercross. and i was number 1 for 3 years in a row in the state of RI in bmx.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (euronated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euronated* »_Euronated=Sound it out
Euro-nat-ed
_
Euro_-nat-ed









bhahhahhahahah


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

i think mine is pretty self explanitory....


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (sxracer001)*

2LMONSTER=oxymoron-there is nothing monsterous about a stock 2.0


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_i think mine is pretty self explanitory....









how short


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

*highoutput*
The kid i bought my car from kept trying to convince me that this was some special high output edition of the 2.0. 
haha
i just nodded my head and said sure buddy


----------



## sassbs (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (2LMONSTER)*

mine is from the british special forces. 
SAS = Special Air Service (army)
SBS = Special Boat Service (royal navy)


----------



## Gibson5469 (Oct 12, 2005)

Gibson = the sickest guitars ever made








numbers just kind of got thrown in after Gibson was taken on AIM.


----------



## BigAVR6 (Oct 15, 2004)

mines not to complicated
BIG= im a big guy
A=is short for alex which is my name
VR6= and well that what i got


----------



## Matty GTI (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (BigAVR6)*

nicknames Matty and i drive a GTI


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (Gibson5469)*

<-- had an 85 a2 coupe that we were putting a vr in... car unded up too rusty and project was dropped


----------



## 12w0 (Jul 21, 2006)

12w0= the JL Audio subwoofers.


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhRee77* »_
how short









too $hort


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (shortgurl)*

Mine's just what my drunk cousin calls me when we're drinking. Kevin Spielman = kspilly.


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (shortgurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortgurl* »_
too $hort

no such thing. I like short gurls, prefer em actually..








Ill guess... 4' 11"?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CandyWhiteSniff (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

i had a jetta i wanted it to be sick(in a good way) its a vr6
6 rhymes with sick so 
jetta 666(addid the 2 others for good measuere ick droped the s and let the 6 speak for it
jetta666ick- now i gota just work on living up to the name










_Modified by jetta666ick at 11:26 AM 8-12-2006_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

um... I've got a Mk1 Scirocco.... it is an '80


----------



## The Gloves of Death (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhRee77* »_
no such thing. I like short gurls, prefer em actually..








Ill guess... 4' 11"?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

creep.
my name just made sense.
I am the Gloves of Death.


----------



## gwarvoGTI (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

My friend gave me the nick name gwarvo (why i dont know) and i rock a GTI so thats y it is gwarvoGTI


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (The Gloves of Death)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Gloves of Death* »_
creep.


how does that make me a creep. I like short girls. so? I just asked how short. Not like im looking for dates. I have enough headaches already...



_Modified by PhRee77 at 12:10 PM 8-12-2006_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (gwarvoGTI)*

Spitpilot.....I have a Triumph Spitfire...since its named after the famous WWII fighter...thought I should be a "pilot"!


----------



## ...bizzeau... (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (LatinDubber)*

MyFastOrYours
I don't have one (fast)...but it was the only name I could think of at the time when i kept getting banned to stay under the radar...


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (spitpilot)*

nick name since i was like 3, i use it for all online things


----------



## 95GolfIIIGL (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (spitpilot)*

guess


----------



## newNYJetta (May 31, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

Simple screen name for the simple minded







(me)
New=When I got my Jetta it was NEW to me
NY= Who I rep
Jetta= Need I explain?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

dank= awesome, stanky weed
vw= volkswagen
guy= me *******!!!


----------



## red slushie (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (95GolfIIIGL)*

VR-Jetta
A VR6 Jetta!


----------



## dafour (Nov 1, 2005)

dafour
my real family name is defour


----------



## KBofMontclair (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (2LMONSTER)*

a great guy


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (KBofMontclair)*

finallyavr6= i *finally* got *a vr6* after having my crappy 2.0


----------



## austinweisVR (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (dafour)*

austin=my first name
weis=the beginning of my last name
vr=i drive a vr6


----------



## n0rdicalex (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (austinweisVR)*

i have nordica beast skiis..
my name is alex
i got banned.
n0rdicalex.


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (dafour)*

Prima- german for cool and VW... um yeah


----------



## gli16vdub (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (PrimaVW)*

my old mkII gli

GLI 
16V
DUB


----------



## arejaygsx (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (gli16vdub)*

arejay= my name RJ
gsx=my first car


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (arejaygsx)*

not soccer geek like most think
gk = goalkeeper...and no im not fat thats a stereotype haha
these are hot... vwforum.com a few bucks i think it was










_Modified by soccergk at 1:41 PM 8-12-2006_


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (soccergk)*

Vertigo = My old band
GTi = duuurrrr...
Weird, there's a lot of Alex's on here.


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_dank= awesome, stanky weed


mmmmm....dank..(drool)


----------



## wagon. (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (shortgurl)*

guess what mine means!
i own a wagon. period.


----------



## sawdustmk3 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (shortgurl)*

sawdust = i frame houses, thats how i feed my addiction to my mk3.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (sawdustmk3)*

started out as euro flavour now im flavourless i think you guys can guess what that means


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (soccergk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soccergk* »_vwforum.com a few bucks i think it was


a few = 10








My car is a boat?








_SS = Suede Silver







_


_Modified by SSjetta at 2:16 PM 8-12-2006_


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_
i race bmx 

did you ever ride with Eric Carter?? good guy. I race Downhill and thinking about starting into the XC game. I also do trials on the side. 
My name I obtained in highschool with my riding buddies. they called me twister for short. lizard cuz I love the warmth. and 720 cuz i dont know. Good trick on a snowboard I guess.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_dank= awesome, stanky weed



As ive understood, dank is only used to describe good food. it probalby varies per region though.


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (twistedlizard720)*

it must, cause where im from, dank def means some sticky icky.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cattywh0mpus (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (PhRee77)*

heard some old lady say it one day..describing her husbands pacemaker. it just kinda stuck with everything. screen name on all the forums im on. aaand some other stuff.


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (SSjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSjetta* »_
a few = 10


mine wasnt 10...i think it was 5


----------



## BustedFoxWaGeN (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (soccergk)*

bustedfoxwagen
should explain its self...


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (cattywh0mpus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cattywh0mpus* »_

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (PhRee77)*

This has been my screenname for like 9 years on everything. I used it when I had AOL and various other forums. Still in use today, except on AIM. When I cancelled my AOL they wouldnt let me keep the name on AIM so I had to go with ProjektEuro.


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

Golfmk3_18 : my first car ever was a 96 golf, and I was 18 when i created my nick on here, hense the 18......didnt think i,d still be hanging out on here all these years later lol


----------



## DMB_fan_41 (Oct 9, 2005)

I am a fan of the Dave Matthews Band, and my favorite song of theirs is #41. This is my name on all other boards (musicianforums, dmb fan sites, computer sites...). also at the time of making it, i didn't have a dub, so i couldnt use Brkn95Jetta or something like that.


----------



## blklbl540 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

Same as my AIM screename I made back in the day when I was big into skateboarding... Black Label Skateboards being my weapon of choice, adding a 540 to any other trick being my "signature move"... as if kids barely sponsored by a local skatepark can even have signature moves


----------



## mknick3 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (DMB_fan_41)*

my name and mk3 in it....kinda simple i guess
had to think of something quick bc i needed to post a topic


----------



## maryjanerottengolf (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (mknick3)*

my names Mary and my golf is rotten


----------



## cattywh0mpus (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (maryjanerottengolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maryjanerottengolf* »_my names Mary and my golf is rotten









full metal jacket?


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (DMB_fan_41)*

i practice the profession of vision inhancement through the use of my dub


----------



## SC VENTO III (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubtometry)*

sc = supercharged 
ventoIII = 95 jetta III


----------



## wishone (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (dafour)*

wishone = when i used to graph ......old TAG..


----------



## Underpants (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (wishone)*

i like to sit on my finger.


----------



## keepitwolf (May 10, 2006)

i saw one of my favorite bands, the red chord. and at the end of their set they said "good night and keep it wolf"

later on i asked them what it meant and it means two things
1. keepin it wolf=chillin' having a good time
2. keep it wolf=having a beard 

so as i do enjoy myself. i also have a beard. thus. keep it wolf


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

Mine is WTF in the nato phonetic alphabet... pretty obvious


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (The Gloves of Death)*

VDoubleUVR6 = VW VR6


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhRee77* »_no such thing. I like short gurls, prefer em actually..








Ill guess... 4' 11"?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you knw if your under 5 ft your legally a little person and you can get handicapped tags on your car.... god i wish i was a foot shorter.......


----------



## shortgurl (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (hhslax1)*

lol








actually i'm not even that short at all (5' 5" since you're all dying to know







)...i used to wear this shorty's skate shirt so my homies called me 'shorty' back in the day...then it became a gimmic more or less, my bf calls my golf the "short utility vehicle", i got short-lactic tactics, etc...


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (SSjetta)*

VR6 Fidelity:
This one has a dual meaning
1. Im heavily into audiophile car sound, and have an amazing sounding system in my car (focal)
2. The Vr6 is the most amazing sounding engine, Ive had 3 of them and the sound of an uncorked VR with open intake and exhaust is sweet sweet music. 
so im loyal 
Main Entry: fi·del·i·ty 
Pronunciation: f&-'de-l&-tE, fI-
Function: noun
Inflected Form(s): plural -ties
Etymology: Middle English fidelite, from Middle French & Latin; Middle French fidelité, from Latin fidelitat-, fidelitas, from fidelis faithful, from fides faith, from fidere to trust -- more at BIDE
1 a : the quality or state of being faithful b : accuracy in details : EXACTNESS
2 : the degree to which an electronic device (as a record player, radio, or television) accurately reproduces its effect (as sound or picture)


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

My name is VW and I love Pauls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## captain repetition (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (VW PAUL)*

I repeat myself. alot.


----------



## verstynen000 (Aug 29, 2004)

my soon to be famous last name...


----------



## 98SLEEPER (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (verstynen000)*

for now, thats all she does when i floor it!


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (soccergk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soccergk* »_not soccer geek like most think
gk = goalkeeper...and no im not fat thats a stereotype haha
these are hot... vwforum.com a few bucks i think it was









_Modified by soccergk at 1:41 PM 8-12-2006_

did you just click on the buy now icon and it sends you your screen name or is there a special process to it??







i know


----------



## DeltaP42 (Feb 7, 2006)

the symbol for Delta and the letter P meant "change in momentum" back when i took physics in high school which fits my personality i guess, i like to mix it up, and 42 was my number back when i played rec basketball (barnball)


----------



## Rub a dub dub (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (Underpants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Underpants* »_i like to sit on my finger.

that is revolting.


----------



## terror (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (Rub a dub dub)*

i like to kill white people.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (dafour)*

well since i started with a vanagon, i decided vanaman is cool. and now that i dont have one i kept it out of respect. and cause im known by it.
steve


----------



## EltonJohn82 (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (vanaman)*

Pretty self explanatory, absolutely love Elton John's music and most of buddies and coworkers like to joke about it alot since I'm somewhat young(24) for an Elton fan.
And I was born in 82.
And I thought it would be funny.


----------



## Kilah Kam (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (EltonJohn82)*

Kilah Kam....My names Cameron, i somewhat share a name with a rapper who reffers to himself as "Kilah Kam" hence...my name.


----------



## HiTdAtSiT (May 4, 2004)

i hit that blunt and i hit that ass...


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (terror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terror* »_i like to kill white people.

i hate ****** too!









as for my name, Stephen gave it to me...


----------



## 708VR6 (May 20, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

708 = area code, engine = VR6 


_Modified by 708VR6 at 4:27 PM 8-12-2006_


----------



## Colin Landforce (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (dafour)*

my name is..
Colin Landforce
I had some other ones and they were dumb so I just stuck with my name


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Colin Landforce)*

I like to cruise around in my VW.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*

About 5 years ago I decided that I wasn't. Man, that worked out great in my favor. I just don't have the right hair for it.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*

I've got no ****in' idea what my screen name means.


----------



## AaronD (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

i havnt figured mine out yet


----------



## nuclearaddict (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

The album name of an 80's Japanese punk band.


----------



## Alan Partridge (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (nuclearaddict)*

I'm kind of what you would call a **** skeptic.


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

when i first registered back during junior year of high school, i thought it would be cool to say i had a Vento even though its not even close to a Vento, its a 1999, and when i was writing VR6, i forgot the R so now i'm stuck with this stupid name for the last 5 years


----------



## jebomater (Feb 3, 2006)

Jebomater = M o t h e r f u c k e r in the Bosnian language


----------



## EternalSunshine (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (jebomater)*

I chose this user name because the last one I had been using on the internet got me 7 months off of work...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (Vento1999V6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento1999V6* »_when i first registered back during junior year of high school, i thought it would be cool to say i had a Vento even though its not even close to a Vento, its a 1999, and when i was writing VR6, i forgot the R so now i'm stuck with this stupid name for the last 5 years

Ya know if you ask a mod, they can change that for you, right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for my name, my name is Chris, and I have a Scirocco 16v. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benzilla (Jul 25, 2006)

my name is ben and I wreck stuff like godzilla


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

l3L4ZN= BLAZN!


----------



## Geordan (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (l3L4ZN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rumpo* »_after getting a ps2 dropped on my face we established a rumpo is the ugliest car in production for vice city. hey. lets call chelsea that.


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (germanmade98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanmade98* »_
did you just click on the buy now icon and it sends you your screen name or is there a special process to it??







i know

PM "db" on vwforum.com, he'll hook you up as long as you're a member http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Back in Europe my dad had set of wheels made by Rondell. So, first I was rondell, then dropped one l and added leet speak. Which came out to be r0nd3L.


----------



## trebuchet03 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

Trebuchet03
I like trebuchets (using and building







) -- 03: born in march -- I have not changed my name in over 12 years


----------



## LILALLEYKATT (May 10, 2006)

I drive like a ALLEYKATT you never know which side I will be coming at you from and after you tangle with me you will feel like you have been up against an ALLEYKATT...The LIL part come from me being 6'4 and 300lbs


----------



## chach (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (LILALLEYKATT)*

Chach is a word my coworkers used to use describe something that's messed up, i.e. "Man, that calculation is all chached up." or "Don't chach that booking."
Needless to say, I made a lot of mistakes when I started and became the embodiment of Chach. It's stuck ever since.


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (chach)*

yea, I drive volkswagens and have swedish roots. awesome.
_dubswede_, biotches.


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (dubswede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubswede* »_yea, I drive volkswagens and have swedish roots. awesome.
_dubswede_, biotches.

Swedish roots...Minn....nah








Anyway, I drive a GTI and I say (enter word here)meister a lot...








Example: stinkmeister, speedmeister, dickmeister you get the picture.


----------



## RupertX (May 1, 2004)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

Rupertx = my name is Rupert and i just put an x on the end of it to give it sort of an edge...like racer x...only better.


----------



## 95redrado (Jul 13, 2006)

i drive a 1995 red corrado, easy to remember


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Back in the day when I put an exhaust on my 2.0 liter honda it sounded like a weed eater. Now I've got a 2 liter turbo hence 2 liter weedeater T


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dafour)*

my nickname + man.... like superman, batman, etc.


----------



## JetBlueMig (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

My first dub was a blue jetta, and my nick name is mig, hence JetBlueMig


----------



## getamongst-it (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (JetBlueMig)*

MK2JettaGL = just like it sounds... i'm on my 2nd jetta now and they have both been MK2 jettas, both GL trim.


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

DurtyBunny - I drive an 84 Rabbit Diesel... 
Everything about this car is dirty... engine bay, interior, exterior... all pretty much spanked. But, it gets GREAT MPGs.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (DurtyBunny)*

pretty sure i was under the influence of something or other and when i woke up i couldn't get gnavs out of my head. My last one was dubtdi till i found out i had a TD and not a TDI i figured i'd change it up.
general problems got the best reason for his name


----------



## AzGTIChipFry (May 27, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (gnavs)*

I live in AZ
I drive a GTI
I work at Chipotle
I work at Fry's Electronics.


----------



## Rico1 (Feb 8, 2001)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

It means I don't wanna put my real name on the forum.


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (Rico1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rico1* »_It means I don't wanna put my real name on the forum.

but it is in your profile...







at least to the best of MY knowledge


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhRee77* »_
but it is in your profile...







at least to the best of MY knowledge










yeah, John Avelis Jr from White Heath IL. hahaah I bet that is false info...age 62, yeah definitely fake.


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

I was the apprentice of the great El Arifo.







I miss him.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*

*D*-Dirty
*B*-Black
*Jetta*
Black cars are notoriously difficult to keep clean.
and my mind spends alot of time in the gutter


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

"Nachtmusik" translated literally from German is "seranade," from Mozart's "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" -- "A little night music."
It's also the name I use for publishing affiliation with BMI.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (nachtmusik)*

self explanatory


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (vr6fanatic)*

short for assault ( crew name ) + 13th was the i've i grew up on.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

kc pays homage to my late uncle Casey who was a war vet with an extreme interest in mechanics. He left me a series of mechanics book when he died (I was 8) and I read them religiously until my parents sold them at a yard sale. Foxie comes from hearing "thats one foxie ride" with my old Super Beetle.


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

Vortech = supercharged
Veedub = VeeDub
now I have a turbo but refuse to change my name!


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

i used to drive a bagged s-10 and when people would see it they would say, "man that thing is ****ing low!!"
hence fknlo


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

i used to row in college http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuicklilJetta (Jun 14, 2006)

This name was actually a joke and not intended for use... but it is quick, little, and it's a Jetta... 
I've stuck with it.


----------



## mach5ive (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: (QuicklilJetta)*

SPEEDRACER!!!








used this for a while, i added the "ive" at the end cuz "mach5" was usually taken


----------



## Fuzzba11 (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (KBofMontclair)*

After Leiah gets kissed by Luke in the Empire Strikes Back, Chewbacca laughs and Han Solo says, "Laugh it up fuzzball!"


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

Suture is the name I took to record music under a few years ago. Just stuck with it.


----------



## dirty dub (Dec 9, 2001)

because my car's always dirty


----------



## Volksboy (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

Volksboy = People's Boy


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

Wife's nickname=Lo
My nickname=Jas
Son's nickname=Mo
LoJasMo


----------



## ctsv-to-gti (May 15, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

mine is easy.traded in cadillac cts-v for gti.smart move on my part.


----------



## IFlyS5 (Jun 21, 2006)

IFlyS5 : S5 is the airline code for Shuttle America Airlines; best job I ever had; they went bankrupt (surprise!) and I got laid off.


----------



## Will.i.am (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (IFlyS5)*

All about the ride ...


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (lojasmo)*

do i even have to explain it?


----------



## DubtronicR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

DubtronicR 
Its a electro funkadelic spasmatic vwvortex screen name with and R at the end for good measure.

And because I forgot my password to my old screen name.



_Modified by DubtronicR at 10:53 PM 9-6-2006_


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (DubtronicR)*

*ShadowRabbit6*...My car is a 2006 Rabbit in Shadow Blue
My old name was *EllasRacing1.8T*....1.8T for the motor in my old car and EllasRacing for my friend's shop....Ellas Performance




_Modified by ShadowRabbit6 at 5:44 AM 9-7-2006_


----------



## VRbrick (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (ShadowRabbit6)*

I drive a VR and it has the aerodynamics of a brick.


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: what does your screen name mean? (PhRee77)*

a boxer engine in my car. my number for bmx at the time was 3


----------

